# Codesys von Wago oder 3S?



## urlicht (11 August 2009)

Für ein Projekt zur Gebäudeautomation habe ich mich für Wago entschieden.Habe jedoch noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Produkt (War bisher Simens-Sklave). Die Grundprojektierung und Software werde ich vergeben. Das Ing-Büro meiner Wahl setzt hierbei auf 758-870 I/O-PC und programmiert diesen nicht mit der Wago-Variante sondern mit der reinen 3S-Variante. Nun möchte ich vorab ein Einsteigerpaket anschaffen, um mich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen.
Kann ich später mit der Wago-Software Projekte ändern, die auf dem IPC mit der "rohen" 3S-Software erstellt wurden?
Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten?


----------



## Controllfreak (11 August 2009)

Ich würde zur 3S Variante tendieren. Du benötigst aber die entsprechenden Target-Dateien und natürlich die Bibliotheken von WAGO. 
IMHO die Unterschiede der WAGO- zur 3S Variante sind:
-Targets und Libs werden sofort mit installiert
-WAGO hängt der 3S Version meist etwas hinterher, aber die Compiler Version kannst Du im CoDeSys auswählen
-standardmässig wird die WAGO-Variante in dem Ordner WAGO-Software... angelegt; nicht so schön wenn später mal andere CoDeSys Targets folgen


----------



## urlicht (11 August 2009)

*Wichtige Frsage vergessen.....*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Eine wichtige Frage habe ich jedoch vergessen. 3S bietet CoDeSys V3 und V2.3. Sind beide Versionen Wago-kompatibel? Du hast angedeutet, daß die Compilerversion in CoDeSys frei wählbar ist.
Können Wago-Bibliotheken, z.B. für Gebäudetechnik (EnOcean, DALI, etc.) nachgeladen werden?
Und noch eine Detailfrage: Was bedeutet dei 3S der Begriff "Targets". Handelt es sich dabei um Bibliotheken zur Hardwareansteuerung, bzw. Übersetzung in Maschinencode für die jeweilige Hardware?


----------



## Controllfreak (11 August 2009)

Für die ausgewählte Hardware benötigst Du CoDeSys V2.3.?.?. 
V3 funktioniert nur bei den WAGO Speedway Controllern.
Mit Compilerversion meinte ich die kleinen Versionssprünge z.B. 2.3.1.13 zu 2.3.1.14.

Die WAGO-Bibliotheken kannst Du problemlos in das Projekt einbinden.

In den Targets sind die HW-Parameter beschrieben. Du musst Sie mit der InstallTarget.exe installieren.


----------

